# Too Cold? Outdoors?



## JahmiN (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a few  plants i want to put out doors today but was not sure if the weather was warm enuff, suns out.. not sure

thanks


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 12, 2005)

listin to the wether station and wait for the last frost to be over ...........well depends where you live?


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 14, 2005)

cincys right.  depends on where you live.  if your day length is still only 12 hours then you may flower your plant early.  i'd wait another month before setting anything outdoors.  also, frost will kill young fragile plants.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 27, 2005)

Check this out - its a pretty accurate indicator.

http://www.almanac.com/weathercenter/


----------



## thugluv420 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have plants outside that are in the buddin andthe cold weather is sittin in will my plants finish the buddin.?


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 26, 2008)

thug love... the date on the thread is 2005 lol i made that mistake before also


----------

